# Winter Highland photos



## allenacres (Dec 22, 2008)

Lotsa snow here in W. Wa. the most Ive seen. We had 9.5" the other night. Some of these photos are before the big storm, when the sun came out for a day.
wearing his snow beard
















Icicles anyone?




nice and warm under fur coats


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 22, 2008)

They don't look like they have a problem with the snow at all!


----------



## allenacres (Dec 22, 2008)

Nope, they dont mind.  Only thing they care about is having plenty of food to eat, and they have that. The other day I was out scratching them and they are so warm under all that hair.


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 22, 2008)

THEY LOOK SO WARM AN COZY UNDER ALL THAT HAIR.YOU CAN TELL THE SNOW DONT BOTHER THEM.


----------



## Thewife (Dec 22, 2008)

Love the icicles!
They do look warm!
How do they do in the (very) few hot days we get?


----------



## allenacres (Dec 22, 2008)

Their summer coat is much thinner than their winter coat. 
They sweat, lay in the shade and also pant. 

Two of our females have REALLY thick coats, long hair, and the younger one I hosed off last summer when it was in the 90's. But like you said, "few hot days", overall they do fine in the summer.


----------

